# Smoked Squirrel



## fitch (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi all

Buddy has a squirrel he wants me to smoke.  Any methods, marinades, or sauces?


----------



## smoking b (Feb 2, 2013)

Here's a method that was just put up the other day  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/135600/pulled-squirrel-samies-qview#post_928203


----------

